# Shaky engine after acceleration



## NissanEnthusiast007 (Jun 30, 2005)

hey guys,
I drive a 5 speed 1999 Altima and after I accelerate, especially in 2nd and 3rd gear, I release the gas and the engine bumps/shakes. I told a friend about this problem and he said it could be the motor mounts or axles. I had my mechanic check them and they are tight and the axles look good. I also had him check the tranny just in case, which looks good. He said that this car just does not have a smooth timing between the engine speed and gear speed. Has anyone else experiences problems like this?
Also, does anyone's altima start to shake at about 70 MPH and keep shaking(mine got up to 105 MPH and was still shaking).
Thanks in advance.


----------

